

SMS, Voice on Verizon subject to main-in-the-middle attacks - peterwwillis
http://www.reuters.com/video/2013/07/15/hackers-turn-verizon-box-into-spy-tool?videoId=244229599

======
peterwwillis
I can't wait until the first public attack using this method to capture a
Twitter, Facebook, or Google account. Score one for incredibly badly designed
two-factor auth!

